# Question CMG fin de contrat



## Christalin (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour Question posée par un des parent dont je n'ai su répondre : comment s applique l aide de la CmG sur les fins de contrat..(indemnités rupture et congés)En vous remerciant


----------



## Pioupiou (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Si le pe touche le montant plafond ce ne change rien il touchera la même chose.
Parcontre sachant qu'il reste 15% à sa charge minimum si il touchait moins que le montant plafond il touchera  le maximum pour sa tranche.


----------



## Christalin (2 Août 2022)

Merci Pioupiou pour votre réponse. Bonne journée


----------

